# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en Lleida

## perdiguera

Flora en Lleida.

El otro día mientras fotografiaba un embalse, que no puedo decir cual es hasta que no se acierte el ¿qué será?, tuve tiempo de hacer unas cuantas fotos a la flora que me rodeaba y que a pesar de le época del año en que estamos presentaba notables floraciones en numerosos arbustos.

El suelo estaba bastante húmedo  he de decir que aunque  mi camino miraba hacia el sur, las fotos están tomadas en recovecos donde da muy poco el sol y por lo tanto tarda más en secarse el terreno.

Sobre todo me llamó la atención la bola que tiene el pino de las últimas fotos y el hecho que las margaritas azules ya estuviesen marchitándose.

También la huella, supongo que de perro, me dejó algo intrigado.

Bueno aquí van las fotos

----------


## F. Lázaro

No me suena haber visto ningún pino así, y mira que he visto unos cuántos...

¿Puede ser algún tipo de enfermedad, como si fuese un tumor del árbol?  :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que algo parecido ya salió en el foro hace tiempo y creo que alguien dijo que era algo, como dices tú, parecido a un tumor. O al menos me suena a eso.

----------


## Luján

Lo llaman injerto de bruja, y es una especie de tumor provocado por un virus, creo recordar.

El árbol sano sufre un daño en su corteza por el que entra el agente. Éste provoca un crecimiento desmesurado en la zona, quitándole toda la vitalidad al resto del árbol. Por eso el árbol está prácticamente muerto salvo en el tumor.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola, soy "eldelassetas", para ser más concreto, la bola se llama "escoba de bruja", y en mi época de estudiante nos decían que era un virus. Hoy creo que lo catalogan como fitoplasma, muy parecido a una bacteria. Las flores de los arbustos son brezos y el último un romero. Un saludo.

----------

